# Anfangerhilfe: SANE, Gimp, Glib und Gtk+



## Killing_Star (6. November 2004)

Hallo!

 Alles hat damit angefangen, dass ich meinen Scanner unter SuSe 9.0 installieren wollte. Ist natürlich ein Parallelport und deshalb hab ich es mit SANE versucht. Wollte aber nicht so richtig, ständig fehlt irgendwas. 

 Nach 1000 000 Versuchen sitze ich jetzt an Glimb und es will einfach nicht. Irgendwie stört ihn folgendes:



_ gconvert.c:45: #error GNU libiconv not in use but included iconv.h is from
__ libiconv
__ make[3]:***[gconvert.lo]error 1
__ make[2]:***[all-recursive]Error 1
__ make[1]:***[all-recursive-am]error2_</pre> 

 Ich bin am Ende!


----------

